# 굳이 말하지 않아도 당신이 기억하는 그것이 나



## sikkiesikkiehyungsikkie

Hi,I would like some help translating a quote by my favourite singer on a show.굳이 말하지 않아도 당신이 기억하는 그것이 나.I tried translating it and what I have come up with is "what you remember (me as) even if I don't say/it is not said,that is me."
Any help would be appreciated.Thank you


----------



## daemang

Hello, sikki. 
(a nickname from the member of ZE:A?)
Thank you for getting interested in Korean.

First, are you sure you exactly heard that?
It sounds a bit weird to me, because it's like it's been translated.
Why would anyone want to call someone "that"
except when they're bullying or talking bad at someone?
It's like, in English, someone is called an object,
say, "The man 'which' is staying with his gran."
It might be acceptable in the context the speaker is deliberately calling someone, say, *a creature*,
and that would mean the speaker doesn't think them as human. (rude and insulting)
Of course, there would be some possibility of it being used in good ways in dialects,
but I can't seem to call up good examples.

Anyway, if I try to turn it into the English, that would be like, roughly,
'You always remember me, and you don't need to think (or say) that.'
I'm purposely not using 'think of / about' in the sentence,
because I suppose 'think that' will show a bit more precisely what's on your mind.
For example,
"I think this: I want something good."

And I tried Googling that phrase, but the first result was your question.
So I'm just fixing it to be more natural.
"당신은 날 항상 기억하고 있으니 굳이 그걸 말하지 않아도 돼요."
If it's from lyrics, it'll be accepted by most Koreans, because of poetic license.

It's more of a bummer that the Korean language is not that acturate in tense and we have to bank on enough context.
so it's quite blurry if that phrase means
either "you always remember me (a state of having some in mind or a 100% fact)" or "you'll remember me (prediction of the future)"
*Context always helps, like any other languages.*

I hope someone else is going to back me up or hold something against my opinion.
If you want to know more, drop me a reply and I'm going to comment on it.


----------



## sikkiesikkiehyungsikkie

daemang said:


> Hello, sikki.
> (a nickname from the member of ZE:A?)
> Thank you for getting interested in Korean.
> 
> First, are you sure you exactly heard that?
> It sounds a bit weird to me, because it's like it's been translated.
> Why would anyone want to call someone "that"
> except when they're bullying or talking bad at someone?
> It's like, in English, someone is called an object,
> say, "The man 'which' is staying with his gran."
> It might be acceptable in the context the speaker is deliberately calling someone, say, *a creature*,
> and that would mean the speaker doesn't think them as human. (rude and insulting)
> Of course, there would be some possibility of it being used in good ways in dialects,
> but I can't seem to call up good examples.
> 
> Anyway, if I try to turn it into the English, that would be like, roughly,
> 'You always remember me, and you don't need to think (or say) that.'
> I'm purposely not using 'think of / about' in the sentence,
> because I suppose 'think that' will show a bit more precisely what's on your mind.
> For example,
> "I think this: I want something good."
> 
> And I tried Googling that phrase, but the first result was your question.
> So I'm just fixing it to be more natural.
> "당신은 날 항상 기억하고 있으니 굳이 그걸 말하지 않아도 돼요."
> If it's from lyrics, it'll be accepted by most Koreans, because of poetic license.
> 
> It's more of a bummer that the Korean language is not that acturate in tense and we have to bank on enough context.
> so it's quite blurry if that phrase means
> either "you always remember me (a state of having some in mind or a 100% fact)" or "you'll remember me (prediction of the future)"
> *Context always helps, like any other languages.*
> 
> I hope someone else is going to back me up or hold something against my opinion.
> If you want to know more, drop me a reply and I'm going to comment on it.


Hiya, yep it is the name of Hyungsik from ZE:A.i asked around me and someone suggested "Th
at, which you remember even if nothing else is said, is me" which kinda makes sense I guess
BTW Some context it was in reply to the question  예능인, 가수 , 배우, 정체가 뭐야? (Entertainer, Singer, Actor , what is your identity?) I am guessing his answer is showing that none of those is his identify, rather his identity is what he is remembered /known as??
Thank you for your help


----------



## daemang

Now I think the member was saying that it's no important what he actually does as a job,
but it really matters what they thought of him.
If they think him to be an actor, he's an actor.
If they think him to be a singer, then he is.
The way I see it, he was trying to make a kind of "I-Am-What-You-Think-I-Am" impression on the audience.
Fans like you would have loved his answer!


----------

